# HyperX Cloud Alpha vs. Beyerdynamic MMX300



## ichfragefragen (9. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe momentan das HyperX Cloud Alpha.
Gestern gab es bei Amazon das Beyerdynamic MMX300 für 230 Euro, da habe ich gleich mal zugeschlagen. 

Meint ihr, der Unterschied rechtfertigt den Preis? 
Ich benutze das Headset ohne extra Soundkarte an meinem Asus Z170i Gaming Pro Mainboard.
An sich bin ich mit dem Cloud Alpha ganz zufrieden, nur das Mikro ist was schwach..
Würde sich eine extra (externe) Soundkarte lohnen?

Mit freundlichem Gruß,
ichfragefragen


----------



## DuckDuckStop (9. Dezember 2018)

Nein, das lohnt sich in keinster Weise. Da du es aber sowieso schon bestellt hast (was natürlich sehr clever ist, erst zu bestellen und dann zu fragen) kannst du es ja auch selber vergleichen.

Das schwache Mikrofon liegt an dem miesen onboardsound. Ne 10€ USB soundkarte an die du nur das Mikrofon anschließt schafft da Abhilfe.


----------



## ichfragefragen (9. Dezember 2018)

Bestellt hab ich es, weil es im Angebot war. Zur Not kann ich es ja auch immer noch zurück schicken.

Könntest du mir da eine empfehlen? 

Mfg


----------



## Dragon AMD (10. Dezember 2018)

Du brauchst eine extra Soundkarte wenn das headset/Kopfhörer über 80ohm kommt.

Die onboard Soundkarte hat dann nicht mehr genug power.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JackA (10. Dezember 2018)

1. Erst frägt man, dann bestellt man. Das MMX300 spielt in keiner anderen Liga, sondern ist nur überteuert. Anders abgestimmt wirds sein, ob es dir besser gefällt, entscheidet dein Geschmack oder die Autosuggestion, denn teurer muss ja besser sein.
2. Dein Mainboard hat keinen Platz mehr für eine interne Soundkarte, was gut ist, so bist du zwangsweise auf eine externe fixiert, je nachdem, ob du überhaupt eine brauchst, denn...
3. Lt. technischen Daten hat dein Mainboard einen sehr guten Onboard-Soundchip verbaut, der auch über einen Kopfhörerverstärker bis 300Ohm Impedanz verfügt. D.h. wenn du beim Kopfhörer allein keine Störgeräusche hörst und er auch nicht zu leise ist, macht eine Soundkarte wenig Sinn.
4. Dennoch wird beim Mikrofoneingang meistens geschlampt bei den Mainboardherstellern. Der kann mal gut sein, meistens ist ers nicht. Da hilft aber dann die angesprochene USB-Soundkarte für <10€ wo du dann nur das Mikrofon ansteckst.


----------



## ichfragefragen (10. Dezember 2018)

Also die Cloud Alpha an sich gefallen mir sehr gut, sind sehr laut und klar. Bloß das Mikrofon könnte wie gesagt besser sein, da meckern die Kollegen gerne mal.
Wenn das MMX300 wirklich keinen so großen Vorteil wie Preisunterschied bringt, werde ich es zurück schicken.

Könntet ihr mir eine dieser <10 Euro Soundkarten empfehlen?

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## kasiii (10. Dezember 2018)

Nimm die. Aber nur für das Mic.

Das Cloud Alpha ist schon ziemlich gut, daher sind die Unterschiede wahrscheinlich sehr gering. Hier hast mal einen Vergleich der beiden. Das MMX300 basiert auf dem DT770. Ich habe ein altes Cloud Core. Das Klingt auch schon recht gut, allerdings kann es beim Komfort nicht mithalten. Ich finde Beyerdynamic Kopfhörer sehr bequem, aber das kann bei einem anderen Kopf auch wieder anders sein. Wenn dir das Geld nicht weh tut, kannst das MMX300 auch behalten. Wenn da mal was kauptt geht, bekommst auch in mehreren Jahren noch die Ersatzteile. Da ist Beyerdynamic unschlagbar.


----------



## ichfragefragen (11. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe mir gestern bei Amazon Creative Sound Blaster Play!3 - USB-DAC-Verstaerker: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer dieses gekauft, ist das auch okay? 
Habe ich hier im Forum als Vorschlag gefunden. 
Sollte ich dort ebenfalls nur das Mikrofon anschließen? 

Das MMX300 sollte morgen ankommen, die USB-Soundkarte übermorgen. Dann teste ich mal alle Konfigurationen und melde mich zurück.

Was die Ersatzteile angeht, hat HyperX doch auch eine Seite für alles mögliche. Gibts da einen Unterschied zu Beyerdynamic?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## JackA (11. Dezember 2018)

Die SB Play! 3 soll merklich rauschen, also eher meh.

Wegen Ersatzteilversorgung kannste ja mal Beyer und Kingston vergleichen.


----------



## ichfragefragen (11. Dezember 2018)

Ok also lieber den Vorschlag von kasiii (Sabrent USB Externe Soundkarte fuer Windows und: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer) oder die SB Play3! ? - Lohnen sich da die Mehrkosten nicht?


----------



## JackA (11. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yj1-1SRjhWc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ichfragefragen (15. Dezember 2018)

So, heute ist die Sabrent USB-Soundkarte angekommen, damit konnte ich dann auch mal das MMX300 mit testen.
Ich muss sagen, es ist wirklich ein Riesen Unterschied in der Mikrofon Qualität im Vergleich zu Onboard. 
Allerdings hat es so ein gewissen Brummen im Hintergrund. Liegt das nun am Mikrofon selbst oder kriegt man das mit einer besseren Soundkarte auch noch weg? 

Aus irgendeinem Grund, erkennt die USB-Soundkarte das HyperX Cloud Alpha Mikrofon nicht, somit kann in die beiden auch momentan nicht Vergleichen...

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## kasiii (15. Dezember 2018)

ichfragefragen schrieb:


> Aus irgendeinem Grund, erkennt die USB-Soundkarte das HyperX Cloud Alpha Mikrofon nicht, somit kann in die beiden auch momentan nicht Vergleichen...



Die Sabrent Soundkarte erkennt generell mal gar nix, außer analoge Signale. Wenn das vom HyperX Cloud kommt, muss die SoKa auch aufnehmen. 

Das Rauschen bekommt man mit Filtern weg, die einige Treiber von anderen Soundkarte haben. Allerdings verändert das auch deine Stimme geringfügig. Lass lieber das Rauschen der Sabrent, das sollte so gering sein, dass es am Ende nicht relevant ist.

PS: Das Kabel von meinem alten Cloud Core war nicht besonders, vielleicht am Cloud mal das Kabel vom MMX testen.


----------



## ichfragefragen (15. Dezember 2018)

kasiii schrieb:


> Die Sabrent Soundkarte erkennt generell mal gar nix, außer analoge Signale. Wenn das vom HyperX Cloud kommt, muss die SoKa auch aufnehmen.



Ich weiss nicht genau was das heisst, ich kann nur sagen, dass das MMX300-Mikro an der USB-Soundkarte funktioniert und ich per Audacity den Ton testen kann. Wenn ich das HyperX Cloud Alpha anschließe, kommt kein Ton. Habe das Kabel bereits ein/ausgesteckt, geschaut ob die 'Fernbedienung' nicht auf mute ist etc...
Wenn ich das Cloud Alpha direkt ins Mainboard stecke, funktioniert das Mikro ohne Probleme.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (15. Dezember 2018)

Was kasiii damit meint ist, dass deine soundkarte die Headsets nicht als mmx300 oder cloud alpha erkennt sondern lediglich daten ausgibt/empfängt.

Was er mit diesem Wichtigtuer Kommentar bezwecken wollte weiss wohl nur er selbst, denn jeder hat verstanden was du meintest.


----------



## kasiii (15. Dezember 2018)

ChotHoclate schrieb:


> Was er mit diesem Wichtigtuer Kommentar bezwecken wollte weiss wohl nur er selbst, denn jeder hat verstanden was du meintest.


Na, ich versuche dem TE zu helfen. Und nein, so klar war nicht, was er gemeint hat, denn von HyperX gibts auch ne USB-Soundkarte. Die ist zwar normal nicht beim Alpha dabei, aber die muss der PC tatsächlich erkennen, damit er was aufnhemen/ausgeben kann. Außerdem habe ich heute noch keine Aufmerksamkeit bekommen, endlich ist auch das erledigt. Lästiges RL... xD



ChotHoclate schrieb:


> Was kasiii damit meint ist, dass deine soundkarte die Headsets nicht als mmx300 oder cloud alpha erkennt sondern lediglich daten ausgibt/empfängt.


 Um das zu konkretisieren, eigentlich kann ich nur mein Wichtigtuer Kommentar wiederholen... 

Wenn das Mic vom MMX 300 funktioniert, das vom Cloud Alpha allerdings nicht, dann solltest du mal prüfen, ob das Mic vom Cloud Alpha vielleicht defekt ist, ob sich die Aufnahmequelle verändert hat oder das Mic nicht richtig eingesteckt ist. Wie gesagt, wenn das Cloud Alpha ein analoges Signal liefert, nimmt die SoKa das auch auf.

Mach einfach mal einen Rechtsklick auf das Lautstärke Symbol in der Taskleiste und öffne Sounds.  Wenn du dort auf den Reiter Aufnahme gehst, siehst du alle Aufnahmequellen. Wenn du dann ein bisschen Krach machst, siehst du, wo überall etwas aufgenommen wird. Vielleicht musst du auch ein anderes Standardgerät festlegen...


----------



## ichfragefragen (20. Dezember 2018)

kasiii schrieb:


> Wenn das Mic vom MMX 300 funktioniert, das vom Cloud Alpha allerdings nicht, dann solltest du mal prüfen, ob das Mic vom Cloud Alpha vielleicht defekt ist, ob sich die Aufnahmequelle verändert hat oder das Mic nicht richtig eingesteckt ist. Wie gesagt, wenn das Cloud Alpha ein analoges Signal liefert, nimmt die SoKa das auch auf.
> 
> Mach einfach mal einen Rechtsklick auf das Lautstärke Symbol in der Taskleiste und öffne Sounds.  Wenn du dort auf den Reiter Aufnahme gehst, siehst du alle Aufnahmequellen. Wenn du dann ein bisschen Krach machst, siehst du, wo überall etwas aufgenommen wird. Vielleicht musst du auch ein anderes Standardgerät festlegen...



Also das Cloud Alpha Mikro klappt direkt am Mainboard ohne Probleme, es ist die richtige Quelle in Windows ausgewählt. Die USB-Soundkarte kann ja auch nicht kaputt sein, das MMX300-Mikro klappt daran super... Das versteh ich nicht, kann das einen Grund haben?


----------



## kasiii (20. Dezember 2018)

Sicher, dass beim Umstecken nix gemutet wird? Der Mute-Button am Kabel mal kontrollieren... Sonst fällt mir spontan auch nix ein.


----------



## ichfragefragen (21. Dezember 2018)

Ja ich habs eben nochmal getestet, es kommt kein Ton beim Cloud Alpha an der USB-Soundkarte... 
Aus dem Grund schicke ich das auch zurück & behalte das MMX300. Nicht nur deswegen, ich find die Sound- und Mikroqualität sowieso besser. 
Bloß schade dass ich die beiden nicht fair vergleichen konnte.

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist: Das MMX300-Mikro an der USB-Soundkarte fiept ziemlich im Hintergrund, es verschwindet allerdings wenn ich die USB-Soundkarte anfasse. Sind das Intereferenzen? Würde ich das mit zb. CREATIVE Sound BlasterX G5 Externe Soundkarte schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik weg bekommen?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## kasiii (22. Dezember 2018)

Ist das fiepen im Hintergrund immer da wenn das Mic eingesteckt ist? Ja -> Masseschleife. Wenn es eine Masseschleife ist, verschwindet das fiepsen, wenn du einen der Stecker ziehst. Oder besser beide Stecker an der USB-Soundkarte anschließen, dann sollte auch nix mehr fiepsen. Du verbindest ja im Y-Kabel die zwei Masseleitungen, das kann Störgeräusche verursachen, wenn beide nicht auf dem gleichen Potential liegen. 

Wenn du eine externe SoKa verwendest, sollte das Problem behoben sein. Ob es die G5 sein muss, liegt an verschiedenen Fakten. Wenn du am audiophilen Placebo-Syndrom leidest, ist die G5 oder auch die Omni super für dich. Wenn nicht, ist die USB-Soundkarte vielleicht genauso gut für dich . Einfach mal testen und verschiedene Soundquellen miteinander vergleichen. In der Regel ist der KH bzw. Lautsprecher das schwächste Glied in der Kette, nicht die Signalumwandlung.


----------



## piinnn (22. Dezember 2018)

Zu dem Ersatzteilaustausch kann ich noch sagen, dass es aus meinen Erfahrungen bei HyperX super läuft, hatte das Cloud 2, anfangs hatte ich Probleme mit der Soundkarte woraufhin sie mir direkt eine neue gesendet haben. Nach 1 1/2 Jahren hat plötzlich nur noch eine Seite des Cloud 2 funktioniert, daraufhin haben Sie mir ohne das alte zurück zu verlangen ein neues gesendet. Das alte konnte ich dann nochmal bei Saturn reklamieren sodass ich dann zwei hatte und eins meinem Freund geschenkt habe xD

Seit einem Jahr benutze ich bis jetzt die Beyerdynamic DT990 Edition, bin damit auch zufrieden und da gab es noch keine Probleme. Habe aber schon oft gehört, dass da der Support von Beyerdynamic auch sehr gut ist, daher mache ich mir auch keine Sorgen.


----------



## ichfragefragen (22. Dezember 2018)

Also nur zum Verständis, mein Gegenüber hört dieses Fiepen. Wenn ich das Mikro nicht monitore, höre ich keine Störgeräusche. 
Mit Discord kann man sein Mikrofon selber hören zum testen & da ist ohne 'Rauschunterdrückung' echt ein starkes Rauschen wahr zu nehmen. Leider gibt es diese Einstellung bei vielen Programmen auch nicht...

Kannst du mir mal andere Produkte als das Sound BlasterX G5 empfehlen? Gern auch günstiger 

Gruß


----------



## kasiii (22. Dezember 2018)

Die Creative Omni ist ebenfalls empfehlenswert, die kostet auch nur die Hälfte von der G5.

Hast du deinen Pegel auf 100% eingestell? Dreh den mal ein paar Prozent runter, dann müsste es besser werden, meistens sind schon 80-95% ausreichend, dann sollte es auch nicht mehr so stark rauschen. 

Wie laut ist das fiepsen?


----------



## ichfragefragen (22. Dezember 2018)

Okay, das werde ich mir mal anschauen.

Der Pegel ist auf 76%, höher wirds echt unbrauchbar mit dem Fiepen.

Es ist zumindest so laut, dass mein Kolege nur in Discord mit Rauschunterdrückung mit mir reden will. 
Ich finds aber auch echt arg schlimm, weil es so ein unangenehmes Geräusch ist.


EDIT: So das G5 ist jetzt angekommen, habe es direkt getestet. Das rauschen ist jetzt fast komplett weg, die Rauschunterdrückung von Discord muss ich ebenfalls nicht mehr aktivieren.
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe & einen guten Rutsch an alle 

EDIT2: Habe jetzt wegen meiner Unzufriedenheit nochmal das HyperX ausgepackt und testweise an die g5 Soundkarte gepackt, dann mit Audacity auf gleichem Mikrofonpegel mit dem MMX300 verglichen - und siehe da, ich höre das brummen (es brummt wirklich richtig) im Hintergrund beim MMX300, beim HyperX ist totenstille. Kann es sein, dass mein MMX300 einfach einen Defekt hat?

EDIT3: So, das neue MMX300 ist soeben bei mir eingetroffen & ich habe es sofort am Creative G5 und an einer günstigen USB-Soundkarte getestet. Das vorherige brummen in Hintergrund ist nun nicht mehr da & es herscht stille, sobald ich nicht mehr rede. Daher gehe ich davon aus, einfach als 1. ein defektes Gerät erhalten habe


----------

